# Scholars of Yesteryear -Warning Large Photos-



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Perhaps more had been accomplished in sciences in a century than the rest of the human history. I want to honor some of these -also very stylish- gentlemen, legends and pioneers, with occasionally posting their photos. Feel free to join with your posts or just peruse.

Starting with Professors Harvey Cushing and Ivan Pavlov. _Biological sciences._


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Of course the man himself, Professor Einstein, in an earlier photo.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Sir Alexander Fleming. 
Ties are not practical in a microbiology lab, hence the bow ties :smile: This one is posed since in most spontaneous photos his bowtie is slanted and asymmetrical.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

"An expert is a man who made all the possible mistakes that can be made in a very narrow field."
Niels Bohr

How cool is this:









With the man. Pre WWII

With students / faculty


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

These two always smile. Watson and Crick.










They should have given Rosalind Franklin more credit of course.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

And lest we forget -


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

:smile:


----------



## SocraticLove (May 15, 2012)

I can readily identify a number of philosophers who sparked and sustained my interest in philosophy while I was in the initial stages of my career as a budding undergrad but it was my first foray into the Nietzschean corpus that _passionately __animated _my love for the discipline.

The man himself, Friedrich Nietzsche:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

To the degree I understand "trad" (which degree may be strictly limited), scholars are mildly anti-trad. Okay, maybe not scholars generally, but certainly math-science types. Your Kingman Brewster / Basil Duke Henning / Martin Griffin types would be both scholars and trad as well, but they're in the law/history/administrative vein of academia.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Robert Oppenheimer.










The Quiet Trad has an article about him here.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

John von Neumann.

Here he is in a very trad 3/2 sack with flat front pants. Is that a herringbone fabric?










I'm not sure about that tie though, it looks as wide as a bus.

Here's another:

I've always liked John von Neumann, because he said this, back in 1949:

"It would appear that we have reached the limits of what it's possible to achieve with computer technology, although one should be careful with such statements, as they tend to sound pretty silly in five years."


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

John Forbes Nash, Jr.

Of course, any discussion about old mathematicians gets around to mentioning Nash, sooner or later.



I've posted this because it raises the question: is the pocket protector trad, geek trad, or just geek? I'm betting you guys will say it's only acceptable (like the cell phone holster) if you are the IT guy.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Alan Turing.

Here he is with his desk calculator.










He seemed partial to shetland sweaters with a tweed jacket.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Enrico Fermi.

I really like that suit.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr Frank C Baxter.

And for those of us of a certain age, how can anyone forget Dr. Research?


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Starch said:


> To the degree I understand "trad" (which degree may be strictly limited), scholars are mildly anti-trad. Okay, maybe not scholars generally, but certainly math-science types. Your Kingman Brewster / Basil Duke Henning / Martin Griffin types would be both scholars and trad as well, but they're in the law/history/administrative vein of academia.


Possibly yes for today. Not in the past.

Here John Milnor of Priceton, Mathematician. Check the knot of the tie and ocbd.

Atle Selberg of Princeton. mathematician in an earlier and then later photo.










I don't know what to say about Cedric Villani, Fields medal winner 2010, mathematician, born 1973. Google him, very interesting frenchman. Full use of the "foulard".


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SocraticLove said:


> I can readily identify a number of philosophers who sparked and sustained my interest in philosophy while I was in the initial stages of my career as a budding undergrad but it was my first foray into the Nietzschean corpus that _passionately __animated _my love for the discipline.
> 
> The man himself, Friedrich Nietzsche:


I see your Nietzsche, and raise you a Schopenhauer!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Heisenberg, and Schrodinger.
Heisenberg actually was quite the dresser. But he is not sure! :smile:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Enrico Fermi. Italians do dress, thank you very much!










Oppenheimer, Fermi, and Lawrence. Be careful, may explode.










Ernest Lawrence with Diego Rivera! What?!?


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

catside said:


> I don't know what to say about Cedric Villani, Fields medal winner 2010, mathematician, born 1973. Google him, very interesting frenchman. Full use of the "foulard".


"France. It's a different planet." So says the tenth doctor.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Arvid Carlsson.
I actually have met him. He is a gentleman. When I met him he had a grey birdseye suit and red bowtie with a pattern on white shirt.
We owe this gentleman's research treatment of Parkinsonizm, medications to treat allergies, better medications to treat hypertension, and depression. Got a Nobel for his research on how nerve cells transmit information.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Eric Kandel. Got the Nobel in physiology with Carlsson above (and Paul Greengard). He is in uniform here, everytime I have seen him he is clad in Trad. Sharp tradly dresser. Harvard man, Columbia Professor. So..


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

Donald O. Hebb


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

^Donald Hebb is another giant. His name is an adjective now actually, e.g.. Hebbian networks. Good call.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Igor Sikorsky, aviator, inventor, entrepreneur, and scholar.


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

Santiago Ramón y Cajal


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

Gustav Fechner (Fun fact: He went blind from staring into the sun while doing experiments on vision, but later recovered.)


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Philosophers that led the sciences, or taught what scientists do to scientists

Karl Popper










Thomas Kuhn


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

John Bardeen has 2 (two, yes!) Nobel prizes and possibly shaped our century with inventions based on his science.










His first one with co-laureates:Bardeen , Schottky, and Brattain. Transistors.










Second time around with Cooper and Schrieffer. Superconductivity.


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

catside said:


>


Look at those lapels!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oh Catside, you beat me to it. I would have posted Bohr. One of the cleverest men who ever there was. Here's another:



catside said:


> "An expert is a man who made all the possible mistakes that can be made in a very narrow field."
> Niels Bohr
> 
> How cool is this:
> ...


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

How about Pasteur


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Albert Sabin


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

John Enders saying working in the lab doesn't mean I should be shabby


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Jonas Salk

with the president

with Sabin--No more polio.










The third gentleman here is Basil O'Connor of March of Dimes fame. No small deal, these dimes funded Salk, and Sabin as well as polio eradication. American ingenuity.



















FDR who started the March of Dimes with Basil btw did not really have polio, misdiagnosis is likely. Current belief is he had Guillain-Barre syndrome. Oh well, no more polio!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

It would be timely to mention these gentlemen, in these days when the particle they suggested exist in 1964 is proven to exist, the Higgs boson, or god particle (which actually first coined to be a "goddamn particle" since it could not be proven to exist but should have).

Higgs and Englert. Left collar of Prof. Englert is unbuttoned: absent minded scientist or spezzatura?










Here is most of the gang: Kibble, Guralnik, Hagen, Englert, and Brout










We can retire this one I guess:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Maurice Ralph Hilleman. A giant among men. The most important person that you did not know.

"

*About Dr. Maurice R. Hilleman*

Tens of millions around the world owe their lives to the discovery of one man.

*A pioneer in vaccine research*

"Dr. Maurice Hilleman was perhaps the single most influential public heath figure of the 20th century when you consider the millions of lives saved, and the countless people who were spared suffering because of his work."

 *Anthony S.Fauci*
M.D., Director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Disease, National Institutes of Health.


Dr. Hilleman developed 8 of the 14 vaccines routinely recommended: measles, mumps, hepatitis A, hepatitis B, chickenpox, meningitis, pneumonia and Haemophilus influenzae bacteria.
He also developed the first generation of a vaccine against rubella or German measles. The vaccines have virtually vanquished many of the one common childhood diseases in developed countries.

"


----------



## ATL (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

?^Wrong thread


----------



## echappist (Dec 14, 2007)

Acme said:


> Robert Oppenheimer.
> 
> The Quiet Trad has an article about him here.


 Chapeau for bringing up Oppenheimer. Aside from being supremely talented, he was also the life of the parties he threw and was known for making quite a nice martini. What a tragic figure to have to go through the ordeals he faced in his later years.


catside said:


> Heisenberg, and Schrodinger.
> Heisenberg actually was quite the dresser. But he is *not sure*! :smile:


i see what you did there 
-----
btw, i tried to look up photos of McGeorge Bundy but couldn't find any showing sartorial flair.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Claude Shannon, 1951


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Stanislaw Ulam, 1962


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Frederick Sanger, two time Nobel laureate and genetics pioneer died this week. RIP and thank you, sir.


----------

